# Pulled the trigger today on my anniversary present from wife



## Puck it (Jul 24, 2012)

I just placed the order for these with custom top sheets.  

I ordered in 178cm and here are the specs.  142cm - Tip      117mm - Underfoot    141mm - Tail      14m - Radius
Tip and Tail Rocker with 3mm of Camber
I went for the 178cm over 188cm for the trees back here.

I will post pics when they arrive.  I need to find some flat bindings now. Those Peak 18's on skiunverse for $99 may be the ticket, but thinking about the Jester Schrizo though.



http://skilogik.com/skis-rockerrocker-rockstarrl.php


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2012)

Chickened out on the custom design?


----------



## Puck it (Jul 24, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Chickened out on the custom design?



Not really.  I kept looking at the stock models and I talked with the owner last night and he steered me to the the Rock Stars instead of the full custom.  I am getting the custom top sheets thoguh.


----------



## Nick (Jul 24, 2012)

Those look pretty sharp. What conditions will you use those in? Tree & freshies?

I want some with a custom AZ logo on them haha


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Not really.  I kept looking at the stock models and I talked with the owner last night and he steered me to the the Rock Stars instead of the full custom.  I am getting the custom top sheets thoguh.



what are the top graphics going to be?

The Haldron Collider?


----------



## Puck it (Jul 24, 2012)

Nick said:


> Those look pretty sharp. What conditions will you use those in? Tree & freshies?
> 
> I want some with a custom AZ logo on them haha



Probably powder days mostly.  There is guy at Cannon that skis on double rockers everyday and rips them through the moguls.  I think I will test them a try in all conditions to see how they perform.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 24, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> what are the top graphics going to be?
> 
> The Haldron Collider?




No, nothing related to my profession.  Tips will have the Tram and Upper Tram haus with LaFayette in the background.  Tails maybe the front five and I would like to get the Old Man of the Mountain on them too.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jul 30, 2012)

nice!  I think a similar setup is going to be my next pair of skis.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 1, 2012)

Should I post the first proof of the skis from artist or wait for the final?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd like to see the progress


----------



## Puck it (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is the first iteration. I asked her to make a couple of changes. The Tram looks like the JHMR Tram to me so, I asked her to make more square. I also asked for the mountains behind Tram to sharper and to put a gully in kind of like Lincoln's Throat. I wanted the Old Man a little more towars the middle.



Sorry for the small size but I cannot upload any larger.


Nick, BTW I tried to upload this pic to my gallery and it said it went but I could not find it. The number of pics in my gallery does not change.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2012)

That's pretty sick.  Did you sketch something or just give the designer some general ideas?

I had thought of doing something similar with Mt. Mansfield as the profile.......though, I've got a number of years yet of being married before I receive such a gift


----------



## andyzee (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet, good luck with the skis.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 1, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> That's pretty sick.  Did you sketch something or just give the designer some general ideas?
> 
> I had thought of doing something similar with Mt. Mansfield as the profile.......though, I've got a number of years yet of being married before I receive such a gift



I sent her pic of the tram and the front five.  And pulled a pic from the Internet of the old man.  I told what I wanted where. And the blue lettering and logo are going to be mother of pearl.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 1, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Sweet, good luck with the skis.




Hopefully you will them at Kton.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 1, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I had thought of doing something similar with Mt. Mansfield as the profile.......though, I've got a number of years yet of being married before I receive such a gift



I have found lots of lists online of what you get a person for each anniversary year, but none list the year for skis....


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 2, 2012)

Puck it said:


> View attachment 6421



Dude that is sick.   I can't wait to see the final rendering, and then the actual skis.  

I've got 3 years until my 10th.  This is what I want from my wife, if I don't buy a pair myself first.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have found lots of lists online of what you get a person for each anniversary year, but none list the year for skis....



old people don't need lists.  They decide what they want and tell their spouse to write the check


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> old people don't need lists.  They decide what they want and tell their spouse to write the check


When it comes to "toys" I decide what I want and if there's room in the budget I just get it.  Drives the family nuts at birthdays and holidays because they don't know what to get for me. :razz:


----------



## Puck it (Aug 2, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> old people don't need lists.  They decide what they want and tell their spouse to write the check



Are you calling me old? Foie eater.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 3, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Here is the first iteration. I asked her to make a couple of changes. The Tram looks like the JHMR Tram to me so, I asked her to make more square. I also asked for the mountains behind Tram to sharper and to put a gully in kind of like Lincoln's Throat. I wanted the Old Man a little more towars the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is PIMP.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 4, 2012)

Second iteration.   Old man is bigger.  I like.  The Tram and Lafayette are still not right.

I would upload a pic but the new forum is hosing me on uploading.


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm working on the gallery issue guys. I can't seem to upload images right now either. It says they were succesfull but then it doesn't show up.

Here is the image I think larger sized.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2012)

Is it a requirement to have "Ski Logik" on the graphics?  Personally if were custom designing graphics for a set of skis, I wouldn't want part of the design to be an advertising billboard for the manufacturer.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 4, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Is it a requirement to have "Ski Logik" on the graphics?  Personally if were custom designing graphics for a set of skis, I wouldn't want part of the design to be an advertising billboard for the manufacturer.




Not sure. I did not ask. It does not bother me that much.  The page of custom examples all have it though.


----------



## Rikka (Aug 4, 2012)

Great looking sticks! Awesome graphics. 
Best of luck with them!


----------



## Nick (Aug 5, 2012)

I would imagine the company would certainly want their name on them. I would if I were Skilogic. 

A lot of people will see skiis like that and ask where they are from.


----------



## Nick (Aug 5, 2012)

Puck-it ---- is there any licensing issues with Cannon? I would see it as free advertising but some places get bent out of shape over stuff like that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> I would imagine the company would certainly want their name on them. I would if I were Skilogic.
> 
> A lot of people will see skiis like that and ask where they are from.



I'm sure they would want their name on them.  It wouldn't be a deal breaker for me, I'm just someone who likes to minimize advertising on my possessions. An example would be my recent car purchase.  I told the dealership to remove their advertising sticker on the car before I would drive it off the lot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2012)

don't worry though Nick.  I still have an Alpinezone sticker on my ski helmet.


----------



## Nick (Aug 5, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> don't worry though Nick.  I still have an Alpinezone sticker on my ski helmet.



Thanks 

Yeah I don't like the dealer badges either.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds nice Puck it.


----------



## powbmps (Aug 6, 2012)

Those look sweet Puck it.  Very cool.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 11, 2012)

off to manufacturing.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice. No missing you at Cannon, now. I like how they even got the split between Zoomer and the top part of Zoomer Lift.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 11, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Nice. No missing you at Cannon, now. I like how they even got the split between Zoomer and the top part of Zoomer Lift.



Hard to miss with me this year anyway with my replacement jacket from Mammut. They only had the color curry left.

She did a great job with the front five.  The tram tookmthe most work.

I picked up a pair of Jester Pro's at the Ski Haus for them yesterday.  Last year's model.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 20, 2012)

Think the good ones(ie...SkiLogiks....etc) can do the 4-day-old cut-up and wind fried, in addition to fresh stuff...that's what is going to be so much fun with these 90+/100+ playthings.  Glad this is staying alive Puck It, keep me zeroed in on the long-term goal rather than blowing $$ on something stupid like a new OC-1 or flatwater boat:lol:...(can't believe I'm saying that....but the skiing was so good the few times at end of last season....).


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 21, 2012)

Puck it said:


> off to manufacturing.



Being from NH, I'm slightly embarassed to ask, but what are the trails in the background supposed to be?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Being from NH, I'm slightly embarassed to ask, but what are the trails in the background supposed to be?



If you mean the backbround behind the Tram.  

Not trails, those are the slides on the peaks across the notch (Lafayette and Lincoln)


----------



## LiquidFeet (Aug 21, 2012)

Cannon front 5+ on the right, Old Man on the left, random snow in the middle?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2012)

Should have incorporated some erosion into the design.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2012)

LiquidFeet said:


> Cannon front 5+ on the right?


  Yes,  She even got Banshee in there.  Not sure how, because it was not in the pic provided.



LiquidFeet said:


> random snow in the middle?


 What do you mean by this?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Should have incorporated some erosion into the design.



If you look hard, you may see Threecy looking for the erosion!!!!!!


----------



## LiquidFeet (Aug 21, 2012)

Puck it said:


> random snow in the middle
> What do you mean by this?



Oh, behind the old man's head there are wiggles of white stuff.  I just called it random snow.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2012)

LiquidFeet said:


> Oh, behind the old man's head there are wiggles of white stuff. I just called it random snow. Am I wrong?



Suppose to be the slides on Lincoln and Lafayette.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh.  Got it.


----------



## Edd (Aug 21, 2012)

Puck it said:


> off to manufacturing.



Wow! You bastard!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2012)

Did you post these on Epicski too? 
http://www.epicski.com/gallery/image/view/album/99886/id/97601/

They just shared the post with Cannon and seem to think it's a production model ...


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Did you post these on Epicski too?
> http://www.epicski.com/gallery/image/view/album/99886/id/97601/
> 
> They just shared the post with Cannon and seem to think it's a production model ...



I only used epic to store the pic since I was having the problem with the gallery. I will check it out 

What do you mean shared and production model?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2012)

Edd said:


> Wow! You bastard!




Not a bastard. But I have been married for 25 years though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I only used epic to store the pic since I was having the problem with the gallery. I will check it out
> 
> What do you mean shared and production model?



Maybe I'm reading to much into it, but this is what I got on my facebook feed:


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe I'm reading to much into it, but this is what I got on my facebook feed:
> 
> View attachment 6490



I did not look on Facebook. I do not use or like the whole idea of it. Thanks. I will use the wife's account and look.
Actually used my daughter's. I do not see anything about this on it. I really hate Facebook.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I did not look on Facebook. I do not use or like the whole idea of it. Thanks. I will use the wife's account and look.
> Actually used my daughter's. I do not see anything about this on it. I really hate Facebook.



They'd have to be following Epic on facebook to see it.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2012)

I see it now. I created an account.  It is posted like five time with the same thing.  Weird.  I may email one of mods to find out who did it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I see it now. I created an account.  It is posted like five time with the same thing.  Weird.  I may email one of mods to find out who did it.



Just PM Philpug ...


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Just PM Philpug ...


Pm'ed Trekchick


----------



## Puck it (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's the update from Director of Sales!!!


*"Your pair just got pressed, it looks stunning! We will ship it beginning of next week, I'll keep you posted and will provide you with the tracking number after it left the factory.*


----------



## Nick (Sep 21, 2012)

Cool!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 21, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Here's the update from Director of Sales!!!
> 
> 
> *"Your pair just got pressed, it looks stunning! We will ship it beginning of next week, I'll keep you posted and will provide you with the tracking number after it left the factory.*




NICE!!  Can't wait to check 'em out.  I assume I'll have to come to your house and enter the climate controlled room to see them though right?  Or maybe on days with good base and deep fresh snow when you can ski the center of the trail away from all other skiers and objects?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2012)

Per chance you don't like them, billski has a set of skis for trade


----------



## Puck it (Sep 21, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> NICE!!  Can't wait to check 'em out.  I assume I'll have to come to your house and enter the climate controlled room to see them though right?  Or maybe on days with good base and deep fresh snow when you can ski the center of the trail away from all other skiers and objects?




And dom't forget they will be under glass!


----------



## bobbutts (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome design, Love em!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 5, 2012)

Guess what is going to be at home for me tonight!!!!!


Chelmsford, MA, United States 10/05/2012 5:53 A.M. Out For Delivery 10/05/2012 5:34 A.M. Arrival Scan Windsor Locks, CT, United States 10/05/2012 3:02 A.M. Departure Scan Louisville, KY, United States 10/04/2012 12:09 P.M. Import Scan Anchorage, AK, United States 10/03/2012 6:40 P.M. Departure Scan 10/03/2012 5:04 P.M. Arrival Scan Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong 10/01/2012 9:57 P.M. Export Scan 10/01/2012 9:55 P.M. Origin Scan Hong Kong 09/29/2012 12:31 A.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS 





:beer:


----------



## Puck it (Oct 5, 2012)

new update!!! I am leaving work early definitelyl!!!!



Updated: 10/05/2012 12:50 P.M. Eastern Time      Delivered


----------



## Nick (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome! Can't wait for you to not be able to post pics? ?? !! wtf.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> Awesome! Can't wait for you to not be able to post pics? ?? !! wtf.




I will find a way!!!!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 7, 2012)

Omg!!!!!!!!

I will post pic tomorrow of the tips


----------



## Cheese (Oct 7, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Probably powder days mostly.  There is guy at Cannon that skis on double rockers everyday and rips them through the moguls.  I think I will test them a try in all conditions to see how they perform.



Rockered skis handle like they're really short so it's not surprising to see everyday bumpers working them through the moguls.  You won't see them on the feet of competition mogul skiers though.  They still prefer thin straight sticks and soft flex boots.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 7, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Rockered skis handle like they're really short so it's not surprising to see everyday bumpers working them through the moguls.  You won't see them on the feet of competition mogul skiers though.  They still prefer thin straight sticks and soft flex boots.




All ready have have tip rockered, and I love them in the bumps!


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2012)

Still working through the attachment issue .... i WILL figure it out.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 8, 2012)

Not a great pic.  I will use a camera tonight instead of phone.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 22, 2012)

All mounted with Jester Pro's.  Ready for first storm.  

Winnchill better give me some insight when it does!!!!


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 23, 2012)

Couldn't find any custom wooden bindings?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Couldn't find any custom wooden bindings?


Nope, only for you.


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mishka (Oct 27, 2012)

Very nice-looking skis. Woodwork on top sheet looks  incredible. 

 What surprised me choice of custom builder. So many around here in US capable of  build   high quality skis and you choose one located in China


----------



## Puck it (Oct 27, 2012)

mishka said:


> Very nice-looking skis. Woodwork on top sheet looks  incredible.
> 
> What surprised me choice of custom builder. So many around here in US capable of  build   high quality skis and you choose one located in China


It is actually based in Colo.  Read about the company, not a sweat shop.  Only one I knew of doing custom top sheets outnof veneer. They also have gotten great reviews.


----------



## mishka (Oct 27, 2012)

Shipped from China made in China.... Office located in Colorado  what's new

Anyway it doesn't matter.
Great looking skis


----------



## Puck it (Oct 27, 2012)

mishka said:


> Shipped from China made in China.... Office located in Colorado  what's new
> 
> Anyway it doesn't matter.
> Great looking skis



Yes just like all large ski companies and every other sporting good company.  

You might want to read this. 

http://skilogik.com/about-us.php


----------



## mishka (Oct 27, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Yes just like all large ski companies and every other sporting good company.


In my case you're  wrong. My garage full of ski building equipment  like press, base grinder and other need tools and materials to build the skis. I simply took the long road to get my custom skis



> You might want to read this.
> 
> http://skilogik.com/about-us.php


  I read there story and outside of incredible artwork I didn't  find anything special or better compare to other custom builders

you can't convince me that item made in China is not item made China.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 27, 2012)

mishka said:


> In my case you're  wrong. My garage full of ski building equipment  like press, base grinder and other need tools and materials to build the skis. I simply took the long road to get my custom skis
> 
> 
> I read there story and outside of incredible artwork I didn't  find anything special or better compare to other custom builders
> ...




Good for you on making your own skis.  I never said they were not made in China. Angry elf, are't we?


----------



## Rikka (Oct 27, 2012)

What ever happened to if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all.  Oh ya, the inter webs.

I hope to see those sticks at Cannon this year!


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 29, 2012)

mishka said:


> In my case you're  wrong. My garage full of ski building equipment  like press, base grinder and other need tools and materials to build the skis. I simply took the long road to get my custom skis
> 
> 
> I read there story and outside of incredible artwork I didn't  find anything special or better compare to other custom builders
> ...



Posted from your garage-built, home-made, locally-mined-materials computer?


----------

